# Probably a stupid question...



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Especially since I know they're nocturnal. But...do hedgies see in the dark?? I put widget back in his cage last night after lights out and he did his normal zoom around the cage thing. After he wheeled for a while he hopped down and ran over to the cage door where my face was and bumped into the edge of the door! Not hard or anything. After that he kind of backed up and looked at me like "Yeah...I meant to do that...totally..." I gave him a cricket and he seemed to forget about the bump and went back to wheeling. Just wondering. Now that I think about it I don't think I've ever noticed the eye shine that cats and dogs have. But they can see in the dark right? :lol:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lulz...
I read that hedgies have extremely poor eyesight but given their sensitivity to light I'd think they could see better in the dark than in the light. I think they mainly use their noses for navigation (both smell and their lil whiskers). Your guy probably just had a brain-fart. Like MissC said, they have the memory-span of a goldfish


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Of course I did just get the cricket jar down. He may have just been thinking "Crikies!!!! Crikies crikies crikies crikies (BUMP!) oww! .... Crikies!!!!!!" :roll: :lol:


----------



## gypsypanther (Dec 23, 2010)

It could also have to do with the fact that they have horrible depth perception.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

gypsypanther said:


> It could also have to do with the fact that they have horrible depth perception.


No kidding..."I think I'm just going to step off this couch with a two foot drop". :roll:

And, yes, either poor eye-sight, depth perception or lack of concentration plagues Snarf, given his tendency to totally freak out when a mealie is near, only to sit/walk/step on it for 10 minutes while he finds the thing which is right under his nose. :roll:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

gypsypanther said:


> It could also have to do with the fact that they have horrible depth perception.


Aww...just like Mommy! :lol:


----------

